# Soap Stamps



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Does anyone have an idea for making cheap soap stamps? I tried an old cookie cutter; but it didn't work very well. I would like to decorate my plain bars; but the soap stamps I have seen for sale on the internet vary from $9 each to mega bucks. It could really run into some money if a person wanted more than one stamp.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I have heard of people using rubber stamps used for ink. (new ones, of course, not used!) I would think they would have to be "simpler" designs with heavy lines to work, or the soap would have to be really soft. I have not tried this myself, but have read where others have done it. Although, some of those are not so cheap, either!


----------



## organicsoapgal (Mar 4, 2008)

Go to like Michael's or Hobby Lobby, and look at the stamps they sell for scrapbooking. They often have really great half off sales on Hobby Lobby where you could get them for a dollar or two.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I know of a soaper that has purchased a Marvy Uchida paper punch from Joann Fabric (on sale of course), taken it apart and used that as a soap stamp.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

from SoapDish Forum:

http://owossographic.com/freedie.cfm

look around...

And you might try registering on SoapDish and then checking out the gallery...


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

try carving your own designs on linoleum block. you could get really creative there.

I wonder if you could carve or make a design in clay, then use plaster to create a stamp. seal the plaster with paint


----------

